# Urdu: How to write "chhaatr"



## Chhaatr

Requesting help from Urdu speakers on how to correctly write "chhaatr" with all diacritics. 

I am particularly interested in knowing the sign to denote half alphabet (as I am used to saying in the context of Hindi)

In normal writing I would write:

چهاتر

What sign will come over "ت" and what is it called? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sapnachaandni

Chhaatr said:


> [...]In normal writing I would write:
> 
> چهاتر
> 
> What sign will come over "ت"[...]



چھاتْر



Chhaatr said:


> [...]and what is it called?


sukuun = “سکون”


----------



## Chhaatr

Bahut shukriyah sapnachaandni SaaHibah!

to kyaa maiN yeh samjhuuN keh دوست ke "se" peh bhii sukuun hii darj kiyaa jaataa hai?

agar baaqii huruuf peh bhii diacritics lagaa deN to 3inaayat ho gii.


----------



## sapnachaandni

Chhaatr said:


> Bahut shukriyah sapnachaandni SaaHibah!


You're welcome. 


Chhaatr said:


> to kyaa maiN yeh samjhuuN keh دوست ke "se" peh bhii sukuun hii darj kiyaa jaataa hai?


jii haaN.
چھاتْرْ

دوسْتْ
yaa:
“رشید حسن خاں” ne “عبارت کیسے لکھیں” meN likhaa hai ki "واو مجہول" ke liye us se pahle jo Harf hai, us par "pesh" lagaanaa chaahiye; matlab is tarah:
دُوسْتْ

us 3alaamat ko jo "د" (daal) ke uupar lagaa'ii ga'ii hai, "pesh" kahte haiN.


----------



## Qureshpor

^
معاف کیجئے۔ اُردو بولنے والے آپ کے آخری نسخے سے متفق نہیں ہوں گے۔ اِس ہدایت سے گوپ اور چھاتر صاحبان اور دیگر نوآموز اُلجھن میں پڑ سکتے ہیں۔ اگر واوِ مجول کی نشاندہی کے لئے اُس کے سابق حرف پر پیش لکھنا چاہیے تو پھر آپ ایرانی لہجے کے دوست کو کیسے لکھیں گی۔ بچپن سے ہمیں پیش جمع واو کی آواز اُو بتائی گئی ہے جیسے 

اُون wool

بہتر یہی ہے کہ دوست کے دال پر کچھہ نہ لکھا جائے۔ رشید احمد خان ایک قابل ستایش محقق ہیں لیکن یہاں اردو گو اُن سے اتفاق نہیں کریں گے۔

مزید بر آں، جہاں تک مجھے علم ہے، کم از کم اُردو میں آخری حرف پر جزم یا سکون نہیں لگائی جاتی۔ ہو سکتا ہے دوسرے دوست اِس کی تصدیق یا نفی کریں۔


----------



## Chhaatr

chaleN bahut shukriyah phir se!

Lekin eik nuqtah abhii bhii wazH nahiiN hai keh jab "te" aur "re" donoN peh sukuun hai to donoN Huruuf ke taffuz meN farq kaise samajh meN aa'e?


----------



## gagun

doost kya hoga.


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> ^
> معاف کیجئے۔ اُردو بولنے والے آپ کے آخری نسخے سے متفق نہیں ہوں گے۔ اِس ہدایت سے گوپ اور چھاتر صاحبان اور دیگر نوآموز اُلجھن میں پڑ سکتے ہیں۔ اگر واوِ مجول کی نشاندہی کے لئے اُس کے سابق حرف پر پیش لکھنا چاہیے تو پھر آپ ایرانی لہجے کے دوست کو کیسے لکھیں گی۔ بچپن سے ہمیں پیش جمع واو کی آواز اُو بتائی گئی ہے جیسے
> 
> اُون wool
> 
> بہتر یہی ہے کہ دوست کے دال پر کچھہ نہ لکھا جائے۔ رشید احمد خان ایک قابل ستایش محقق ہیں لیکن یہاں اردو گو اُن سے اتفاق نہیں کریں گے۔



مجھے معلوم تھا کہ آپ یہی کہیں گے! اِسی لیے میں نے وہ «yaa» لکھ دیا.

پھر بھی دونوں ڈھنگ ایجاد کیے گئے ہیں۔ میں نے بھی دونوں ڈھنگ بتا دیے۔

آج کی فارسی میں (ایران میں) «واو مجہول» کی جگہ پر «واو معروف» کا تلفظ کیا جاتا ہے۔ ویسے یہاں بات فارسی کی نہیں ہے۔




Qureshpor said:


> مزید بر آں، جہاں تک مجھے علم ہے، کم از کم اُردو میں آخری حرف پر جزم یا  سکون نہیں لگائی جاتی۔ ہو سکتا ہے دوسرے دوست اِس کی تصدیق یا نفی کریں۔



جی ہاں، نہیں لگاتے ہیں۔ پر یہاں سوال یہ تھا کہ سبھی علامیں لگائی جائیں۔ اِس کے علاوہ، فرہنگ آصفیہ میں «دوست» اِس طرح لکھا گیا ہے۔۔۔۔ «دوسْتْ»۔ اِسی لیے میں نے بھی اِسی طرح لکھ دیا۔


----------



## Qureshpor

sapnachaandni said:


> مجھے معلوم تھا کہ آپ یہی کہیں گے! اِسی لیے میں نے وہ «yaa» لکھ دیا.
> 
> پھر بھی دونوں ڈھنگ ایجاد کیے گئے ہیں۔ میں نے بھی دونوں ڈھنگ بتا دیے۔
> 
> آج کی فارسی میں (ایران میں) «واو مجہول» کی جگہ پر «واو معروف» کا تلفظ کیا جاتا ہے۔ ویسے یہاں بات فارسی کی نہیں ہے۔



یا میں ایک کھلی کتاب ہوں اور یا آپ مستقبل میں دیکھہ سکتی ہیں۔

آپ سے بڑے مؤدبانہ بلکہ دست بستہ گذارش ہے کہ جناب رشید احمد خان صاحب نے اپنی رائے دی ہے اور یہ رائے جہاں تک میں جانتا ہوں قبول عام نہیں ہے۔ 

میں بخوبی جانتا ہوں کہ یہاں بات فارسی کی نہیں مگرمیں نے آپ سے فارسی کا ذکر اِس لئے کیا ہے کہ آپ اِس زبان سے شناسا ہیں۔ ساتھہ ہی بلا تاخیر میں نے اُون کی مثال بھی دے دی۔ یہ بھی کہتا چلوں کہ فارسی میں مجہول آواز بالکل مفقود نہیں ہے۔ دو میں اِس کی جان ابھی باقی ہے۔

اگر آپ یہ سکھا رہی ہیں کہ واوِ مجہول کے لئے واو سے پہلے والے حرف پر پیش لکھیں تو آپ کے شاگرد مول یعنی

price

اور مُول مطلب

root

کا امتیاز کیسے کریں گے؟


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> یا میں ایک کھلی کتاب ہوں اور یا آپ مستقبل میں دیکھہ سکتی ہیں۔




آپ نے پہلے بھی یہی بات بتائی تھی۔ اِسی لیے مجھے معلوم تھا کہ آپ پھر سے یہی کہیں گے۔ 



Qureshpor said:


> آپ سے بڑے مؤدبانہ بلکہ دست بستہ گذارش ہے کہ جناب رشید احمد خان صاحب نے اپنی رائے دی ہے اور یہ رائے جہاں تک میں جانتا ہوں قبول عام نہیں ہے۔
> 
> میں بخوبی جانتا ہوں کہ یہاں بات فارسی کی نہیں مگرمیں نے آپ سے فارسی کا  ذکر اِس لئے کیا ہے کہ آپ اِس زبان سے شناسا ہیں۔ ساتھہ ہی بلا تاخیر میں  نے اُون کی مثال بھی دے دی۔ یہ بھی کہتا چلوں کہ فارسی میں مجہول آواز  بالکل مفقود نہیں ہے۔ دو میں اِس کی جان ابھی باقی ہے۔
> 
> اگر آپ یہ سکھا رہی ہیں کہ واوِ مجہول کے لئے واو سے پہلے والے حرف پر پیش لکھیں تو آپ کے شاگرد مول یعنی
> 
> price
> 
> اور مُول مطلب
> 
> root
> 
> کا امتیاز کیسے کریں گے؟




جناب، معاف کیجیے میں کوئی بحث نہیں کرنا چاہتی، بس اتنا بتاؤں کہ جہاں رشید حسن خاں نے یہ بتایا ہے کہ «مجہول واو کے لیے اُس سے پہلے جو حرف ہے، اُس پر پیش لگانا چاہیے»، وہاں اُنہوں نے یہ بھی کہا ہے کہ «معروف واو کی پہچان کے لیے اُس کے اوپر الٹا پیش لگانا چاہیے»۔ یہ بس ایک ڈھنگ ہے۔ کوئی ضرورت نہیں کہ سب اِس ڈھنگ کی پیروی کریں۔

دو ڈھنگ ملتے ہیں۔ اِسی لیے میں نے دونوں کا ذکر کیا۔


----------



## sapnachaandni

Chhaatr said:


> Lekin eik nuqtah abhii bhii wazH nahiiN hai keh jab "te" aur "re" donoN peh sukuun hai to donoN Huruuf ke taffuz meN farq kaise samajh meN aa'e?


mu3aaf kiijiye chhaatr jii, aap kaa savaal nazar andaaz kiyaa jaa rahaa hai. zaraa vazaaHat kareNge ki aap kaa matlab kyaa hai? kyoN ki maiN samajh na sakii.


----------



## Qureshpor

محترمہ، اِس میں بحث کی کوئی بات نہیں۔ مجھے آپ کی اِس اُلجھن افزا معلومات سے اِختلاف ہے جو ایک چھاتر کے لئے قطعی طور
 پر نا مناسب ہے۔ کسی سے اِختلاف کرنا ہمیشہ بحث کرنے کے مترادف نہیں ہوتا۔


----------



## Chhaatr

sapnachaandni said:


> mu3aaf kiijiye chhaatr jii, aap kaa savaal nazar andaaz kiyaa jaa rahaa hai. zaraa vazaaHat kareNge ki aap kaa matlab kyaa hai? kyoN ki maiN samajh na sakii.


Abhii phone kii battery down hai.  ghar pahuNch ke computer se post kataa huuN!


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> محترمہ، اِس میں بحث کی کوئی بات نہیں۔ مجھے آپ کی اِس اُلجھن افزا معلومات سے اِختلاف ہے جو ایک چھاتر کے لئے قطعی طور
> پر نا مناسب ہے۔ کسی سے اِختلاف کرنا ہمیشہ بحث کرنے کے مترادف نہیں ہوتا۔



ٹھیک ہے جی، پر یہ تو سچ ہے کہ دو ڈھنگ ملتے ہیں۔ 

پہلا ڈھنگ یہ ہے کہ «واو مجہول» پر کوئی علامت لگائی نہ جائے اور «واو معروف» پر پیش لگایا جائے۔

دوسرا ڈھنگ وہ ہے جو رشید حسن خاں نے کہا ہے: «مجہول واو کے لیے اُس سے پہلے جو حرف ہے، اُس پر پیش لگانا چاہیے، اور معروف واو کی پہچان کے لیے اُس کے اوپر الٹا پیش لگانا چاہیے»۔

اِس میں کون سی برائی ہے کہ جو ڈھنگ ملتے ہیں سبھی کا ذکر کیا جائے؟


----------



## Qureshpor

شکریہ سپناچاندنی صاحبہ، اچھا ہؤا کہ بالآخر آپ نے اُس طریقے کا ذکر کر ہی دیا جو صدیوں سے رائج ہے ، مستند مانا جاتا ہے اور جس کا ذکر آپ کو شروع ہی میں کرنا چاہیے تھا۔ 

انت بھلا سو بھلا۔


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> شکریہ سپناچاندنی صاحبہ، اچھا ہؤا کہ بالآخر آپ نے اُس طریقے کا ذکر کر ہی دیا جو صدیوں سے رائج ہے ، مستند مانا جاتا ہے اور جس کا ذکر آپ کو شروع ہی میں کرنا چاہیے تھا۔
> 
> انت بھلا سو بھلا۔



پہلے بھی میں نے اُسی ڈھنگ کے حساب سے «دوسْتْ» لکھا تھا۔ معاف کیجیے، مجھے پہلے سے ہی اُسی طرح دونوں ڈھنگوں کا ذکر کرنا چاہیے تھا جس طرح میں نے Post#14 میں اُن کا ذکر کیا ہے۔


to phir do Dhang milte haiN:

*pahlaa Dhang* ye hai ki “واو مجہول” par koii 3alaamat lagaa’ii na jaa’e aur “واو معروف” par pesh lagaayaa jaa’e. misaal:
i“واو مجہول”i ---- >  دوست
i“واو معروف”i ---- > دُور


*duusraa Dhang* vo hai jo rashiid Hasan xaaN* ne kahaa hai: “مجہول واو” ke liye us se pahle Harf jo hai, us par pesh lagaanaa chaahiye, aur “معروف واو” kii pahchaan ke liye us ke uupar ulTaa pesh lagaanaa chaahiye. misaal:
i“واو مجہول”i ---- > دُوست
i“واو معروف”i ---- > دوٗر


_*shaayad ye 3ajiib lage, lekin rashiid Hasan xaaN kii kitaaboN par un kaa naam “rashiid Hasan xaan” nahiiN “rashiid Hasan xaaN” likhaa gayaa hai. xair, yahaaN mauzuu3 ye nahiiN hai._


----------



## gagun

can anyone tell how to write praja (people)


----------



## marrish

پْرَجَا
I hope it's not off-topic


----------



## gagun

marrish said:


> پْرَجَا
> I hope it's not off-topic



Ap ka bhut shukriyah aur barhaal mujhey koyi shak nah hai magar daal k upar pesh ki vajah se dost ku doost ki tarah bolne ki Ghalti nahin hoti kya?


----------



## marrish

qureshpor said:


> ^
> *معاف کیجئے۔ اُردو بولنے والے آپ کے آخری نسخے سے متفق نہیں ہوں گے*۔ اِس ہدایت سے گوپ اور چھاتر صاحبان اور دیگر نوآموز اُلجھن میں پڑ سکتے ہیں۔ اگر واوِ مجول کی نشاندہی کے لئے اُس کے سابق حرف پر پیش لکھنا چاہیے تو پھر آپ ایرانی لہجے کے دوست کو کیسے لکھیں گی۔ بچپن سے ہمیں پیش جمع واو کی آواز اُو بتائی گئی ہے جیسے
> 
> اُون wool
> 
> *بہتر یہی ہے کہ دوست کے دال پر کچھہ نہ لکھا جائے۔ رشید احمد خان ایک قابل ستایش محقق ہیں لیکن یہاں اردو گو اُن سے اتفاق نہیں کریں گے۔
> *
> مزید بر آں، جہاں تک مجھے علم ہے، کم از کم اُردو میں آخری حرف پر جزم یا سکون نہیں لگائی جاتی۔ ہو سکتا ہے دوسرے دوست اِس کی تصدیق یا نفی کریں۔


رشید حسن خاں کی پیش کردہ تجاویز سے میں بھی متفق نہیں ہوں۔ معلوم نہیں کہ کسی بھی طرح سےکوئی ایک اردو پڑھنے لکھنے والا اس نشخہ کو عمل میں لانے پر راضی بھی ہو۔
آج تک میں نے اپنی آنکھوں سے کوئی اسی عبارت نہیں دیکھی جس میں اس قسم کا قاعدہ بروئے کار لایا گیا ہو۔
 چنانچہ اُردو میں لفظ کے آخر میں حرفِ ساکن ہی آتا ہے اس لیے جزم کی علامت لکھنا فضول ہے۔​


----------



## sapnachaandni

marrish said:


> آج تک میں نے اپنی آنکھوں سے کوئی اسی عبارت نہیں دیکھی جس میں اس قسم کا قاعدہ بروئے کار لایا گیا ہو۔



رشید حسن خاں کی کتابوں میں اِس قاعدے کا استعمال کیا گیا ہے (ظاہر ہے کہ وہاں اِس کا استعمال کیا جاتا ہے!)۔ 



marrish said:


> چنانچہ اُردو میں لفظ کے آخر میں حرفِ ساکن ہی آتا ہے اس لیے جزم کی علامت لکھنا فضول ہے۔



جی ہاں، لیکن ڈکشنریوں میں کبھی کبھی اِس طرح لکھتے ہیں، جس کی ضرورت ہی نہیں۔ لغت نویسوں سے بات کرنی چاہیے!


----------



## Chhaatr

sapnachaandni said:


> mu3aaf kiijiye chhaatr jii, aap kaa savaal nazar andaaz kiyaa jaa rahaa hai. zaraa vazaaHat kareNge ki aap kaa matlab kyaa hai? kyoN ki maiN samajh na sakii.



_sapnachaandni jii, maiN 3arz kar rahaa thaa keh yeh baat abhii bhii saaf nahiiN keh agar "chhaatr" ke "te" aur "re" donoN peh sukuun lagaayaa jaa'e to kaise patah chale gaa keh donoN ke talaffuz meN farq hai.  ya3nii, hindii ke muTaabiq "ta" meN "ra" kii maatraa hai?_


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ hindii meN छात्र likhte haiN. ab agar dikhaanaa chaahuuN ki ye jo “ چھاتْرْ” likhaa gayaa hai is kaa matlab kyaa hai, to is tarah dikhaa saktii huuN:
چھاتْرْ = छ + आ + त् + र्

udruu meN: “आ” = “zabar” + “alif” ;   jaise: “jaa” (جَا) = “jiim”(ج) + zabar (ــــــَـــ) + “alif”(ا)

jis tarah ki marrish saahib aur QP saahib ne bhii farmaayaa hai, urduu meN vo harf jo lafz ke aaxir meN aataa hai, vo xud-ba-xud saakin hai, ya3nii us par sukuun hai. isii liye koii zaruurat hii nahiiN ki lafz ke aaxrii harf par sukuun likhaa jaa’e, lekin dictionaries meN kabhii kabhii aise likhte haiN.

is tarah likhnaa behtar hai:
چھاتْر

(jis tarah ki pahle bhii maiN ne likh diyaa thaa.)


----------



## Chhaatr

^ bahut shukriyah app kaa!


----------



## marrish

sapnachaandni said:


> چَھاتْرْ = छ + आ + त् + र्



छ् + अ + अ + त् + र्      چھ + ـَـ + ا + ت + ـْ + ر


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ छ् + अ = छ


----------



## marrish

Yes, but छ ≠ چھ


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ jii, par aap bataa'eN ki urduu ko hindii ke hisaab se dikhaanaa chaaheN to kis tarah dikhaa'eN?


----------



## marrish

vuhii to maiN ne kar ke dikhaayaa hai. urduu ko urduu ke nuqtah-e-nazar se bhii dikhaayaa aur urduu ko hindii/naagarii ke nuqtah-e-nazar se bhii. donoN urduu ke Hisaab se.


----------



## sapnachaandni

^ "अ + अ = आ", to phir "छ् + अ + अ + त् + र्" = "छ् + आ + त् + र्". aap kii raa'e kyaa hai?


----------



## Qureshpor

Interesting, how the enquirer asking about the way to write chhaatr in Urdu has ending up how it is to be written in Hindi! kahte haiN, dunyaa gol hai.


----------



## sapnachaandni

Qureshpor said:


> Interesting, how the enquirer asking about the way to write chhaatr in Urdu has ending up how it is to be written in Hindi! kahte haiN, dunyaa gol hai.


LOL


----------



## marrish

_ vuhii raa'e hai jo kih QP SaaHib kii abhii hameN jaan_ne kaa mauq3 milaa hai . maiN ne jo bhii likhaa jis rasm-e-xatt meN bhii likhaa urduu ko madd-e-nazar rakhte hu'e hii likhaa hai. baaqii aap jaaneN aur Chhaatr SaaHib jaaneN_! ا ≠ आ


----------



## sapnachaandni

marrish said:


> _ vuhii raa'e hai jo kih QP SaaHib kii abhii hameN jaan_ne kaa mauq3 milaa hai . maiN ne jo bhii likhaa jis rasm-e-xatt meN bhii likhaa urduu ko madd-e-nazar rakhte hu'e hii likhaa hai. baaqii aap jaaneN aur Chhaatr SaaHib jaane_N! ا ≠ आ


jii, maiN ne bhii yahii kah diyaa thaa.

shukriyah marrish saahib.


----------



## marrish

_ab dekhte haiN Chhaatr SaaHib in baatoN ko paRh kar kyaa samajheN ge._


----------

